# Yu-Gi-Oh! Mit Java was tun?



## Heshifications (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich habe keine Ahnung wie das alles hier Funktioniert daher sorry für fehler.
Ich wollte als Info Projekt in meiner Schule mit einem Klassenkameraden zusammen ein Spiel, das so aufgebaut ist wie Yu-Gi-Oh (yugioh). Wir sind gerade soweit, dass wir wissen was eine Oberklasse ist also sehr weit hinten schätze ich. Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Könnte uns bitte jemand helfen das Projekt zu machen? (Wir haben beide die eins bitter nötig )


----------



## Heshifications (17. Mai 2017)

Ich hab vergessen unsere Ansätze zu nennen....
Also wir wollten anstatt 5 Feldern nur je 3 für die Zauber und für die Monster. Dann noch auf der Ebene der Zauber ein Deck mit 20-30 Karten darüber also auf der Ebene der Monster einen Friedhof auf den die Karten nach benutzung gelegt werden.
Wenn die turn des einen spielers vorbei ist sollte es ausserdem möglich sein, dass der andere Spieler seine seite nutzt.
(vielleicht switch)
wir haben uns überlegt dann noch mit tastenkombis zu arabeiten also "s" für beachwören(summon) usw.
Es sollte wie bereits gesagt simpel sien aber nicht zu simpel und da wir noch keinen hohen Lvl haben ist es auch nicht so einfach Ansätze in Java Form zu bringen.
Sorry dafür.
Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Robat (17. Mai 2017)

Wollt ihr das ganze mit GUI oder auf der Konsole implementieren?


----------



## Heshifications (17. Mai 2017)

Kleine frage was ist das? ttut mkir leid wie gesagt ich bin totaler laie


----------



## Cromewell (28. Mai 2017)

Gui wäre eine graphische Oberfläche und Konsole - naja, ist halt in der Konsole


----------



## stg (28. Mai 2017)

Heshifications hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben beide die eins bitter nötig



Dann sucht euch eine Aufgabe, die ihr wenigstens ansatzweise selbst lösen könnt und setzt euch auf euren A**** und macht was dafür.


----------



## JuKu (1. Jun 2017)

Ich glaube wenn ihr keine Ahnung von Java habt, wird das nahezu unmöglich.
OOP Kenntnisse reichen noch lange nicht, um ein Spiel zu kreieren.

Aber trotzdem ein Tipp:
Schaut euch JavaFX an. Das ist eine GUI Library, mit der ihr euer Vorhaben umsetzen könnt.


----------

